#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  sunstrips/blinders

## Shark

Had zelf 2 vragen over deze "balken".

als ik rondzie op het internet en zoek op deze 2 namen, kom ik meestal wel hetzelfde tegen, of staat er een product met deze beide namen bij. Dus dacht dat het simpelweg synoniemen zijn. Later merkte ik ergens weer iets op dat hij een X aantal blinders en X aantal sunstrips had in stock.. dus de gedachte dat het synoniemen zijn was toen weer even weg. Dus wat is nu echt een sunstrip en een blinder?

Maar zelf zoek ik dus ook 2 van deze actieve sunstrips met een goed voorbeeld als die van showtec. Simpel 10 spotjes op een rij die ik met 10 kanalen (per spot 1 kanaal) kan bedienen. 2dehands is het moeilijker te vinden of ik moet enorm ver rijden. Weet iemand in belgie ergens een winkel zijn voor een goede nieuwprijs of een 2dehandsverkoop van 2 actieve sunstrips?

Ik woon in Olen, is naast Herentals, Geel, vlakbij bobbejaanland,.. en in de provincie Antwerpen

hartelijk dank al!
groetjes

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Sunstrips zijn echt de door jou genoemde showtec Sunstrips met 10 spotjes, dit kan passief (extra dimmerkanaal) of actief (met ingebouwde dimmer gebeuren). 
Een blinder kan een sunstrip zijn. Blinder is eigenlijk een benaming voor een felle lamp, die als effect even aan wordt geschakeld. 
Je hebt de CatEye (2 spotjes) of je hebt ze met 4 of 8 lampen. Deze lampen zijn dan altijd 120 volt, meestal PAR 36. 
Onder blinders vallen ook de ACL setjes, en eigenlijk valt een gamma bouwlampje ook onder een 'blinder'. 

Zo heb ik het altijd geleerd, correct me if im wrong :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

Tsja blinder, in principe valt elke lamp waar je een verblindend effect met probeert te maken onder die benaming.
Er zijn enerzijds de sunstrips, of misschien is striplight ofzo een betere benaming aangezien sunstrip over de Showtec dingen gaat. Overigens is Showtec niet de enige fabriekant, Altman maakt een gelijkaardig iets, Thomas zou er ook hebben (al is daar bitter weinig info over te vinden) en EML heeft er in eigen beheer ontwikkeld.

De CatEyes zijn volgens mij de kleine blinders voor GY5,3 of MR16 hallogeen lampjes, deze zijn in verschillende formaten verkrijgbaar (2,4,8,? lampjes).

Dan zijn er de grotere gevallen met lampen in formaat par 36.
Meestal worden hiervoor DWE lampen voor gebruikt, maar ACL zou eventueel ook kunnen, en tegenwoordig zelfs met LED's. Deze zijn verkrijgbaar van 1 tot 12 lampen (al dacht ik ooit ook een 16 lamps versie gezien te hebben). Meestal wordt een 4 of 8 lamps versie gebruikt. Overigens moeten de lampen bij de 4-lites niet steeds in een vierkantje staan. Er bestaan ook armaturen waarin deze gewoon allemaal naast elkaar zitten.
Deze worden vaak kortweg 4-lites of 8-lites genoemd.

Dan zijn er ook nog blinders in formaat par 64, hetzelfde principe als de par 36 versie, alleen groter.
Al heb ik er hier nog nooit één live van aan het werk gezien.

Ik lees ook dat je 2e hands actieve sunstrips zoekt. Ik denk dat je deze moeilijk gaat vinden aangezien deze nog niet zo heel lang op de markt zijn, en de meeste bedrijven ze dus ook niet te terug koop aanbieden.

----------


## Shark

misschien dat ik hier meer info erover kan verwachten, maar heb dus 2 soorten sunstrips gevonden.. 

deze die hier ook in de shop te verkrijgen zijn: 
Showtec Sunstrip, Active DMX, Stageblinder, incl. lamp (10x) - J&H Licht en Geluid

en andere, lijken mij de witte producten of dergelijke? 
Party sound & Light Service > Shop

de eerste heeft dus de volgende lampen:
10x Showtec 240V/50W GU10 (82381) 

en de tweede heeft deze lampen:
10x 240VAC / 75W (GU10-fitting) 

dus mijn "logische" gedachte was dat de showtec goedkoper zouden zijn aangezien ze minder vermogen leveren? DMX menu's zijn eventueel anders en misschien met dipswitches bij de 2de, maar zie niet direct waar echt het grote prijsverschil in kan zitten? Of eventueel zijn de spots van de showtec meer helder, zelfs al hebben ze minder W ?

----------


## DJ_matthias

> misschien dat ik hier meer info erover kan verwachten, maar heb dus 2 soorten sunstrips gevonden.. 
> 
> deze die hier ook in de shop te verkrijgen zijn: 
> Showtec Sunstrip, Active DMX, Stageblinder, incl. lamp (10x) - J&H Licht en Geluid
> 
> en andere, lijken mij de witte producten of dergelijke? 
> Party sound & Light Service > Shop
> 
> de eerste heeft dus de volgende lampen:
> ...



weet een verhuurbedrijf waar ze de showtecs andere lampen aan het geven zijn: van 50W naar 75W... dit omdat 75 watters meer output hebben
blijkt dat deze lampjes ook een pak geld meer kosten dan de 50 watters omdat 75 blijkbaar niet zo'n standaard is in halogeen

----------


## Shark

> weet een verhuurbedrijf waar ze de showtecs andere lampen aan het geven zijn: van 50W naar 75W... dit omdat 75 watters meer output hebben
> blijkt dat deze lampjes ook een pak geld meer kosten dan de 50 watters omdat 75 blijkbaar niet zo'n standaard is in halogeen



nu begin ik mij meer af te vragen vanwaar de showtecs dan zoveel duurder zijn, als de 75W lampen van het andere toestel al veel meer kosten. Uiteindelijk is het 2de product veel goedkoper, zelfs al bevat dit de duurdere 75W lampen?

of betalen we de helft voor de merknaam "Showtec" en andere helft voor het materiaal? En bij het andere product enkel voor het product zelf?

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Sinds wanneer is "Showtec" een merknaam die geld waard is???

In mijn jonge tijd waren enkel merken als James Thomas, Prolyte, Avolites, Doughty, Altmann, ... geld waard....

----------


## Shark

Je moet het zeker niet zo letterlijk nemen, maar vraag mij enkel af waarom de showtec sunstrip zoveel duurder is als je beide sunstrips bijna hetzelfde kan aansturen en het "wit product" dan net de duurdere spots heeft.. volgens mij zou de showtec sunstrip dan net goedkoper zijn dan die andere?

----------


## PeterZwart

ik kan niet aantonen waarom er prijs verschil in zit.

wat ik wel weet is dat de active sunstrips van showtec mij zeeer goed bevallen.

Heb er momenteel zelf nu 6 liggen en zit er sterk overna te denken deze mogelijk uit te breiden naar 10 of 12 stuks. 

je hebt er meer mogelijkheid mee dan ik dacht, zeker bij grote aantallen.

----------


## Shark

heb via een leverancier even een handleiding gekregen van zo een "wit product".

deze was met dipswitces waarvan 1-9 voor dmx adres zijn en 10,11 en 12 voor een mode in te stellen (dmx=000, standelone, master/slave,..)

maar het rare komt nu. in de showtec sunstrips kun je via het menu instellen of je een 10, 5, 2 of 1 kanaals modus wil. Bij het wit product word dit bepaald door het dmx adres je geeft aan de sunstrip.

beter gezegd:
- wil je een 10 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 41 tot 70
- wil je een 5 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 71 tot 100
- wil je een 2 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 101 tot 130
- wil je een 1 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 131 tot 160

het unieke was wel dat dmx 0 tot 40 "Alle lampen zijn uitgeschakeld" is.

in verband met de lampen is hieronder een korte tekst die ik via email heb ontvangen:

_"Natuurlijk is ook hier een opmerking te maken: chinese lampen hebben geen overdreven lange levensduur. Lampen van Philips, Osram e.d. kosten 4 keer meer, maar durven 2 jaar waarborg geven."_

Ook hangt er veel af van het gebruikte materiaal. Zo zal een chinees product steeds minder robuust zijn, maar dit merk je niet aan het uiterlijk. En natuurlijk ook aan de aankoop van het aantal stuks door de "opkoper", niet door de klant.

----------


## laserguy

> _Lampen van Philips, Osram e.d. kosten 4 keer meer, maar durven 2 jaar waarborg geven._



Ik ken geen enkele fabrikant die bij halogeenlampjes rechtstreeks op 230 Volt garantie durft te geven. Die dingen gaan VEEL sneller kapot dan gewone op 12 Volt.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> heb via een leverancier even een handleiding gekregen van zo een "wit product".
> 
> deze was met dipswitces waarvan 1-9 voor dmx adres zijn en 10,11 en 12 voor een mode in te stellen (dmx=000, standelone, master/slave,..)
> 
> maar het rare komt nu. in de showtec sunstrips kun je via het menu instellen of je een 10, 5, 2 of 1 kanaals modus wil. Bij het wit product word dit bepaald door het dmx adres je geeft aan de sunstrip.
> 
> beter gezegd:
> - wil je een 10 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 41 tot 70
> - wil je een 5 kanaals mode => dmx adres van 71 tot 100
> ...



hé? Welke idioot heeft dit bedacht? Je kunt dus maar 3 van zulke strips in 10 kanaals modes aansluiten, met elk een appart startadres? :Confused: 
Sorry hoor, maar degene die dit bedacht heeft, was niet helemaal wakker :Frown:

----------


## Funmaker

of je moet beginne kl*te met universes maar dat lijkt me ook niet ideaal doe dan maar de gewone sunstrips...

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> hé? Welke idioot heeft dit bedacht? Je kunt dus maar 3 van zulke strips in 10 kanaals modes aansluiten, met elk een appart startadres?
> Sorry hoor, maar degene die dit bedacht heeft, was niet helemaal wakker



Volgens mij heeft de OP de handleiding verkeerd geïnterpreteerd. Je zult bij dit armatuur via 1 dmx-KANAAL de aansturing kunnen instellen. Afhankelijk van de dmx-WAARDE die dit kanaal heeft zal de sunstrip met 1, 2, 5 of 10 kanalen moeten worden aangestuurd.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

laten we het hopen  :Smile: 
iemand anders nog informatie over deze 'rare' instelling?

----------


## Shark

Een deel van de handleiding





dus als je inderdaad al je sunstrips appart wil aansturen en ze 10 kanaals mode wil geven kun je enkel deze adressen gebruike: 41, 51, 61. 71 is net het eerste adres van de 5 kanaals mode

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

neen! 
Op DMXkanaal 1 van elke sunstip geef je aan met de waarde (0 tot 255) op welke modus hij moet functioneren, niet met het startadres! Moet hij op 10-kanaalsmodus staan: moet kanaal 1 de waarde tussen 41 of 70 hebben.

Met de Switches 10 - 11 - 12 geeft je de modus aan, dus: 000 = DMX = switch 10 uit, switch 11 uit EN switch 12 uit!

Zoals het nu in het eerste plaatje staat: strip staat op muzieksturing.

----------


## stekelvarke

Toch lijkt het er meer op dat wanneer de DMX-waarde van kanaal 1 tussen 41 en 70 staat je de 10-kanaals mode selecteert. Als je de DMX-waarde tussen de 71 en 100 brengt je de 5-kanaals mode selecteert, ...

----------


## Shark

> neen! 
> Op DMXkanaal 1 van elke sunstip geef je aan met de waarde (0 tot 255) op welke modus hij moet functioneren, niet met het startadres! Moet hij op 10-kanaalsmodus staan: moet kanaal 1 de waarde tussen 41 of 70 hebben.



Inderdaad, het begint door te dringen, zat steeds met een 10 kanaals sunstrip in mijn hoofd, maar deze heeft er 11, het eerste is dus om te bepalen in welke kanaalsmode je wil werken.

Algemeen gezien kun je dus in het midden van je show dit eerste kanaal eventjes aanpassen en plots er een muziek gestuurde sunstrip van maken..

----------


## PeterZwart

kanaal 1 bepaald zijn mode?

0 t/m 40  en ga zo maar door is toch gewoon de dmx waarde?? 

ipv procenten zijn dat gewoon de normale waardes toch?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> kanaal 1 bepaald zijn mode?
> 
> 0 t/m 40 en ga zo maar door is toch gewoon de dmx waarde?? 
> 
> ipv procenten zijn dat gewoon de normale waardes toch?



Correct, máár: De nieuwe fixtures op de markt worden meestal uitgerust met een 'extra' DMX kanaal voor diverse instellingen.

Over de rest: nog steeds fout! 
Met het DMX kanaal (kanaal 1) wordt ingesteld met hoeveel LAMPEN tergelijkertijd de stip werkt, NIET of de stip in DMX of muzieksturing staat!
Dit doe je met de 3 EXTRA DIPSWITCHES achterop de strip (switch 10, 11 en 12). 
Met het extra kanaal kan worden gekozen in welke DMX stand de strip staat: 1 lamp per kanaal (10 kanalen), 2 lampen per kanaal (5 lampen), of 5 lampen per kanaal (2 kanalen). Bovendien heeft de stip ingebouwde chasers, die je kan bedienen met DMX. 
Dan wordt: kanaal 1: DMX modus, kanaal 2: Ingebouwd programma (dus welke chaser), kanaal 3: helderheid en kanaal 4: snelheid...

@ stekelvarke: het antwoord wat jij geeft, is dus correct.

----------


## PeterZwart

ah oke op die manier!

dan zie ik er in zekere zin toch wel een voordeel in moet ik zeggen..
zeker als er een chase in zit.. das vooral handig op kleine lichttafeltjes..
daarop is het programmeren van sunstrips.. een ramp:P

maar a'fijn als je een shape generator in je lichttafel hebt.. kun je al genoeg met normale sunstrips..

----------


## Funmaker

hang een laptopje aan je lichttafel met pixeldrive of een andere mediaserver op...
is ook een manier...

maar snap nu ook het systeem en is dan ind wel handiger op bepaalde vlakken...

----------


## Shark

na heel deze discussie (en sorry, het was mijn fout) heb ik de showtec sunstrips gekocht en al mee getest.

ben er echt 100% tevreden over! werken echt heel mooi

het enige spijtige is wel dat er na 1 dag net een lampje is gesneuveld  :Confused: 
dit is een GU10 halogeenlamp van 220V en 75W.. het rare is dat de verkoper en nog enkele andere winkels deze niet hebben. Wat ze wel hebben zijn de 50W versies. Nu vind ik het vrij idioot om even alle lampjes te gaan vervangen naar 50W, dus iemand een idee waar ik in belgie (vlaanderen liefst  :Big Grin: ) zo'n 75W lamp kan gaan halen?

Of kan ook natuurlijk al deze 75W lampen verkopen en vervangen door 50W..

hoe denken jullie hierover?

----------


## PeterZwart

zelfde probleem hier.. de lampjes sneuvelen inderdaad wel heel snel..

ze zijn trouwens wel vrij goed tegen weer bestendigd.. ze hebben laatst in de stromende regen gehangen :Frown:  :Embarrassment:  maar niets dat ging storen of wat dan ook :EEK!:  wat ik echter wel had verwacht..

maar a'fijn, die lampjes kun je misschien via J&H bestellen? 
die leveren ook in belgie dacht ik?

zou ik er meteen stuk of 5 bestellen, dan heb je zowiezo nog 4 op spare voor t geval er weer 1 springt.. (zijn bij mij op 4 sunstrips al iets van 4 of 5 kappot.. :Mad:

----------


## Shark

> zelfde probleem hier.. de lampjes sneuvelen inderdaad wel heel snel..
> 
> ze zijn trouwens wel vrij goed tegen weer bestendigd.. ze hebben laatst in de stromende regen gehangen maar niets dat ging storen of wat dan ook wat ik echter wel had verwacht..
> 
> maar a'fijn, die lampjes kun je misschien via J&H bestellen? 
> die leveren ook in belgie dacht ik?
> 
> zou ik er meteen stuk of 5 bestellen, dan heb je zowiezo nog 4 op spare voor t geval er weer 1 springt.. (zijn bij mij op 4 sunstrips al iets van 4 of 5 kappot..



hoe lang gaan de lampe bij jou meestal mee?

misschien dat ik al direct beter voor een "merk" lamp ga, in plaats van deze chinese lampe die erin zitte (hebben ze mij zo toch verteld ook bij de electrozaak, dat het chinese lampen zijn).. komt misschien duurder uit, maar zekerheid dat ze langer meegaan?
En ook nog via een "ex collega" in de belichtingswereld gehoord dat het verschil tussen 50W en 75W miniem is. Dus eventueel toch voor 50W gaan?

of wat zijn jullie ervaringen?..

----------


## Highfield

Ik heb 120 lampjes in de show zitten maar ik heb er het afgelopen jaar (120 keer weggeweest) pas 15 ofzo vervangen. De eerste paar door gammalampjes maar die zijn nu allemaal alweer vervangen dus effectief pas 7 meegeleverde showtec lampjes. Geen klachten hier dus! Het verschil tussen 50 en 75 watt zie je wel degelijk, en als je ze als blinder gaat gebruiken zou ik zeker voor 75 gaan. Als puur effectlicht voldoet 50 prima.

--
Trouwens, heeft iemand die par64 blinders al eens in werking gezien, of nog beter er een foto van?

----------


## Shark

> Ik heb 120 lampjes in de show zitten maar ik heb er het afgelopen jaar (120 keer weggeweest) pas 15 ofzo vervangen. De eerste paar door gammalampjes maar die zijn nu allemaal alweer vervangen dus effectief pas 7 meegeleverde showtec lampjes. Geen klachten hier dus! Het verschil tussen 50 en 75 watt zie je wel degelijk, en als je ze als blinder gaat gebruiken zou ik zeker voor 75 gaan. Als puur effectlicht voldoet 50 prima.



ok thx! daar was ik nog niet gaan zien, morgen even naar gamma..

----------


## tha_dj

Wij hebben 1 maand 4 actieve sunstrips van showtec gehad, en met alle 4 meteen problemen en inderdaad gesprongen lampen, maar ook triacs die meteen doorgebrand zijn.
Zijn inmiddels weer retour, en voor de klussen waarvoor ze nodig zijn huren we ze wel, zit voor ons te veel ellende aan vast en dus een heel laag rendement.
Vraag me af hoe de grotere producties het hebben, moet volgens mij dikwijls een strip ploffen ( of zekering groep ) of wat dan ook, of zou het echt een klein partijtje geweest zijn waarvan wij er toevallig 4 hadden ???

MAANDAG OCHTEND PRODUCTIE  :EEK!:

----------


## DJ nn

Vervangen door een "merklamp" van 50W, ik en nog verschillende mensen zien geen verschil (als je wel op straligshoek let).
Is trouwens altijd makkelijker ook: lampje stuk, geen spare? ff shoppe bij de suppermarkt en klaar!

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## laserguy

Halogeenlampjes rechtstreeks op 230 V (de beruchte GU-10 voetjes) is altijd miserie: deze heb ik nog nooit hun aantal branduren weten halen. Voor alle zekerheid: om de 50 uur vervangen...

----------


## kokkie

> Halogeenlampjes rechtstreeks op 230 V (de beruchte GU-10 voetjes) is altijd miserie: deze heb ik nog nooit hun aantal branduren weten halen. Voor alle zekerheid: om de 50 uur vervangen...



Waarom niet gewoon lampje pas vervangen als het stuk is? 
En met slimmer programmeren kan je je lampuren nog wel verdubbelen ook.

----------


## laserguy

Omdat een zichtbare blinder waarin op een avond een lampje stuk gaat plots HEEL erg opvalt...  :Wink: 
Zeker nu die blinders niet meer puur voor het blinden maar ook als een stuk decoratief licht gebruikt worden.

----------


## kokkie

> Omdat een zichtbare blinder waarin op een avond een lampje stuk gaat plots HEEL erg opvalt... 
> Zeker nu die blinders niet meer puur voor het blinden maar ook als een stuk decoratief licht gebruikt worden.



Een active sunstrip is in mijn ogen sowieso geen blinder en 1 lampje stuk op totaal 100 kan je best een paar uurtjes mee leven. En aangezien het leven ruim boven de 100 begint ...

Verder worden de decoratieve doeleinden al jaren toegepast naast de functie van waar ze orgineel voor ontworpen zijn, voetlicht, alleen zijn de mogelijkheden voor effecten enorm verbeterd. En bij de traditionele sunstrips gaan er gelijk 20 lampjes uit als er 1 stuk is, dus waar moet je je drukker om maken?

----------


## laserguy

> En bij de traditionele sunstrips gaan er gelijk 20 lampjes uit als er 1 stuk is, dus waar moet je je drukker om maken?



Da's waar... maar dat zijn van die laagspanningslampjes en daar had ik het niet over!




> Een active sunstrip is in mijn ogen sowieso geen blinder en 1 lampje stuk op totaal 100 kan je best een paar uurtjes mee leven. En aangezien het leven ruim boven de 100 begint ...



Als je slechts een stuk of 4..8 in het zicht hangt dan valt een kapot lampje heus wel op!

----------


## Shark

> Da's waar... maar dat zijn van die laagspanningslampjes en daar had ik het niet over!
> 
> Als je slechts een stuk of 4..8 in het zicht hangt dan valt een kapot lampje heus wel op!



heb nu 2 van die baren, ga ze gebruiken als blinder en als "effect", maar bij het effect dim ik ze wel harder. En viel bij mij wel vrij hard op toen in het midden van 1 bar plots een lamp stuk was.

"effect" is dan een simpel looplichtje, of 2 looplichtjes.. ale nja echt super veel gaat nog niet é

----------


## Tummy

toch even een vraag,

hoeveel watt trekken die Active sunstrips's (showtec) nou eigelijk als ze vol open staan.. met lampjes van 50W

na wat googlen kom ik op 2 totaal verassende dingen uit:
[LIST][*]stroom: 3,5A (+- 805 W @ 230v)[*]zekering: F6,3A (+- 1450W @ 230V)


Ik heb een showtje met 4 van deze dingen, en de vorige keer had ik er 2, toch is de lichtshow vaak uitgevallen terwijl ik het na mijn berekening goed had gerekent.. maargoed..

met Fase berekening.. op me krachtstroom.. moet ik dan rekening houden met 1450 W, of met 805W?

(heb ook nog zoot mac's e.d.. moet allemaal op een 16A aansluiting

mijn berekening is als volgt tot nu toe:

Fase 1:8 mac krypton 250.. afgezekerd op de heads met een totaal van 2800W 

Fase 2: 2 sunstrip active's + 4 led parren (led parren per stuk afgezekerd op 20W, dus 160 watt max)

Fase 3: 2 sunstrip active's + 4 led parren,


want als die sunstrips maar 805W perstuk zijn, dan zet ik ze alle 2 onder 1 fase.. en hou ik 1 fase over voor co2 blasters/lasers e.d

en anders moet ik nog een 16A erbij pakken.. maar die is helemaal totaal aan de andere kant, dan waar ik het podium heb staan..

en er komt nog een band die een 16A aansluiting nodig heeft, en er zijn in totaal maar 2 16A aansluitingen in de zaal.


ik hoop dat jullie me even kunnen helpen :Smile: [/LIST]

----------


## PeterZwart

showtec sunstrips hebben standaard 75w lampjes,


10x 75 w lampjes = 750w x 4 sunstrips = 3000w

2 per fase = 1500, ik pak zelf altijd 250w spare voor de piekjes die je trekt..

dus zou ik ze berekenen als 1750w..

geen idee wat anderen ervan vinden maar met een tekort aan stroom zit ik vrijwel nooit meer...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tummy

oke, ik dacht dat het 50W hallogeen was, aangezien het reserve hallogeen lampje 50 W was,

maar jij houd geen rekening met het verbruik dat het apparaat zelf heeft?

naja, ik kan het om 'save' te spelen net zo goed 2 per fase zetten met wat led parren,


nu weet ik dus ook waarom het vorige keer steeds uitviel,

toen had ik een blinder met 6 lampen een atomic 300, en 2 sunstrips, en 6 heads..

heads apart, atomic apart, en blinder en sunstrips samen..

tijdens het testen de gehele middag ging het goed, kon alles aanzetten zonder dat het uitviel..
maar soms als ik de atomic gebruikte.. en de blinder.. en de strips.. viel het uit :Smile: 

omdat ik van de mac's(krypton) uitging van 300 watt per stuk, en van sunstrip 10x50=500 w.. had ik 600 voor gerekend..

maja, van ervaring leert men..

----------


## PeterZwart

verbruik van de sunstrips is gen grote percentage, showtec zegt zelf ook dat ze 750w trekken..  250w spare is meer dan voldoende voor actieve dimmertjes lijkt mij.

op een mac 250 reken ik meestal 400 tot 500w

----------


## Tummy

en zijn deze hallogeen lampjes te vervangen door ultra/power led spotjes? :Cool: 

lijkt me puur als 'decor' licht ook wel wat hebben, t.o.v hallogeen

----------


## Stoney3K

> en zijn deze hallogeen lampjes te vervangen door ultra/power led spotjes?
> 
> lijkt me puur als 'decor' licht ook wel wat hebben, t.o.v hallogeen



Het zijn gewone 240V halogeenlampjes. Als je daar een LED-vervanger voor kan vinden zou dat prima gaan denk ik, maar dat moet je even proberen.

Deze bijvoorbeeld:

LED-GU10-bulb

Lichtopbrengst kan ik weinig over zeggen.

----------


## laserguy

Lichtopbrengst is zielig... vergelijkbaar met ongeveer een 12 Watt halogeentje...

----------


## Froeke

Is er al iemand opgevallen als EML Productions ergens
sunstrips gebruikt ( Tv, Clouseau, enzo...) dat deze een 
andere afstraling hebben dan standaard?
Zouden zij een andere lamp (duurdere, andere afstralingshoek) gebruiken?
Misschien zijn de originele Showtec lampjes niet flikkervrij op camera?
Of misschien zit het wel gewoon in mijn hoofd dat EML duurdere 
lampjes gebruikt  :Big Grin: 

Grtz Steven

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik denk dat ze er WFL in doen ipv  MFL/NSP?

----------


## DJ nn

De originele lampjes (showtec) zijn 75W en gaan super snel stuk...
Deze zijn ook nergens anders te krijgen.

Als je de huis-tuin-en-keuken 50W halogeentjes erinstopt, dan geven ze evenveel licht af, maar ze gaan niet zo snel stuk (zijn wel iets duurder dacht ik)
En die 50W'ers kun je inderdaad kopen met verschillende stralingshoeken.

Dus je uitleg zou wel eens kunnen kloppen!

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Highfield

Ik draai nu 1,5 jaar een show met 12 sunstrips erin, en de showtec lampjes houden het zeer goed vol! Ik heb er denk ik 10 vervangen nu door andere 75w lampjes, waarvan een aantal al 2x vervangen zijn.

Geen slechte ervaringen dus! 50w ten opzichte van 75w maakt genoeg verschil als je ze als blinder gebruikt, als effect kan 50w prima, maar dat heb ik volgens mij al eerder gezegd in deze draad.

----------


## DJ nn

Ja, ging er vanuit dat ze als effect gebruikt werden, dat is waar...

Bij ons in't bedrijf hebben we er 8 en hier zijn er toch al snel enkele gesneuveld.
(zou misschien kunnen te maken hebben met 240V bij die 50W'ers en 220 bij de showtecjes ?)

grtzz

----------

